# Tall Field Boots!



## Mackann44 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey Y'all!

I'm having a hard time finding tall field boots! Not only do I have an 18" calf but I also have wide feet. :x
Does anyone have a brand they love and recommend? Or a company that makes a truly custom boot? Ive tried to find someone to add elastic into my current pair of tall boots but I'm not having any luck!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!!

You need a cobbler to do that kind of boot customization....aka shoe repair, but the old fashioned kind of craftsman.
Some saddle shops that do repairs can also do that work too.

Have you looked for a boot to fit you foot and leg taller?
Then easy to cut down to needed height.

Try this... _https://www.lexingtonhorse.com/ovation-ladies-flex-plus-field-boot/#size-charts_
Might be what you search for...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Any one that advertises saddle repair or boot and shoe repair should be able to handle it. There are several members from Tx that could possibly give you recommendations as they are around. It has just been so long for me since I lived there I don't know if my old haunting grounds are still around. I have one here in AL that does beautiful work but you may not want to ship your boots.


----------

